# Moota hotel, nightclub and squash courts!



## horrgakx (May 22, 2008)

Hi. First post on here after 28DL closed, stirling work on this site and I'm pleased to be registered 

Anyway. The Moota Hotel has been closed for only a few years. It used to be pretty popular, the nightclub used to be the 'in' place to be a few years ago. It is trashed as you might expect. The arsonists have been at the bedrooms too, thankfully a seperate building to the main hotel.
I was surpised to see once well used squash courts here too in its own purpose built building.

I hope you enjoy the pics.
































You can see the full set here on my Flickr page.




All pictures hosted by http://flickr.com


----------



## MD (May 22, 2008)

nice one mate like your 3rd pic


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 22, 2008)

Love it! haha, I love the third pic too! Made me chuckle! We should so have an urbex rave there!


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> Love it! haha, I love the third pic too! Made me chuckle! We should so have an urbex rave there!



Me too...ace photo! 
Whereabouts in the country is this, btw?
Nice report and welcome to the forum, horrgakx.


----------



## horrgakx (Jun 16, 2008)

Its in Cumbria - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.719706&lon=-3.306877&z=19.1&r=0&src=msa
The squash courts are the square building to the south across the car park - difficult to spot on there.
The buildings to the north is a garden centre, very much live and in use.

It is due to be demolished, the site has been bought by a 3rd party.


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work, remeber seeing this on 28DL just as i was getting into Urbexing


----------



## Random (Jun 24, 2008)

Ha! Moota! 

As Viz once said, "A pint and a fight - a great British night"

I remember this place well in it's heyday. One of my mates got into a bit of verbal with someone inside and they followed him out and smashed his car up. I say his car, but it actually belonged to his gran, and a few days later she was looking over the wreckage and found a pool ball in a sock. Nice one.

Does anyone remember the time in the early 90's when someone nicked a JCB from Cockermouth and drove it through the wall, trying to get at the safe?

Incidentally, there was an Italian POW camp here during the war, but I think every trace is gone now. Funnily enough the motel complex had similar architectural values.


----------

